# In agony



## Nikkimae (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Well I had the laparoscopy in December. I'm still having problems. I've passed out twice since I last posted on here.

My gynae is now discharging me and if I have problems to go to my GP to get referred to the surgeons again. I'm not happy about it at all. I'm just getting fed up of being passed on to the surgeons. They say there's nothing surgically wrong with me before the second surgery. I said to them numberous times that I think endo is growing inside my bowel and in my scars. I was promised a endoscopy that I didn't get. I'm basically left to suffer on my own. How is bleeding from the bowel during my period, normal? The pain is horrendous with it. I feel like giving up of trying to get answers and getting nowhere. I feel like I'm talking to a brick wall and nowhere to turn for help. I almost fell 2 days ago and really dizzy when walking. I'm crying in pain as I type. I feel like I'm going to be sick, headaches, plus all the endo symptoms, and I'm tired all the time. I wake up feeling tired and going to bed feeling tired but can't sleep because of the pain. My pulse is high again. I can't stretch up to get something or I'll end up hunched over in pain. I'm getting pain in my left hip now and it's probably from taking all the weight when I was limping and still have pain in my right leg. I'm going to ring my GP tomorrrow but I will not go to hospital though. It's 1.30am and can't get any rest. Any ideas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try a heating pad.


----------



## Nikkimae (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, BQ. I've tried it and doesn't help. I've tried hot baths but as soon as I get out the pain hits me. I'm scared to have showers. I'm so tired and could sleep. I've got a temperature and I'm shivering. I've got a headache. I'm in so much pain that my stools are loose. I'm tachy. I feel sick and my stomach is hurting me. I always get diarrherra during ovulation and during my period which I've had since me periods started. I'm unsteady on my feet. I think it's endo flaring up. They haven't done any camera tests on my bowel. The pain is so bad that I couldn't sit or lay down. I don't know why it keeps happening. There's no point going to hospital because they won't do much but give painkillers and that makes me worse. I'm back to square one. I'm sure endo is the cause though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well running a fever isn't good. And pain THIS debilitating isn't normal.

Call and/or go see your GP. Let him/her know exactly what you have told us here. Ask what your options are. And let them know what you would like done testing wise. Perhaps a pain management specialist may be helpful to you as well.


----------

